# Salt and pepperming in MP oozing brown?



## cathdiybath (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi, I am brand new here and am wondering if anyone has experienced making a salt bar with mp base and dried herbs (I used solar sea salt and peppermint leaf).  It was looking and working great until a few days later I noticed brown liquid oozing from my bar of soap and running down my shower wall.

I am trying to figure out what is going on? Is it the salt? The peppermint? Some sort of reaction between the two?  Any thoughts would be appreciated!
Catherine


----------



## squigglz (Aug 30, 2013)

cathdiybath said:


> Hi, I am brand new here and am wondering if anyone has experienced making a salt bar with mp base and dried herbs (I used solar sea salt and peppermint leaf).  It was looking and working great until a few days later I noticed brown liquid oozing from my bar of soap and running down my shower wall.
> 
> I am trying to figure out what is going on? Is it the salt? The peppermint? Some sort of reaction between the two?  Any thoughts would be appreciated!
> Catherine



Hi and welcome!

Did you use anything else in the bar, or was it just the base, the dried leaves, and the salt?


----------



## gurdeep (Aug 30, 2013)

Good question I have used sea salts and dry herbs with peppermint fo and it is fab maybe that's the way to go

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## cathdiybath (Sep 2, 2013)

*Sea salt and peppermint MP oozing brown liquid*

Thanks for the responses..I made a single 4 oz bar with 2:1 base:salt ratio with about a teaspoon of finely ground peppermint leaf and 1 tsp mango butter.  I mixed the peppermint leaf in with a bit of glycerin (1/2tsp).

I don't know if this applies to melt and pour, but we do have very hard water and I know that reacts with cp soap to make a gunky buildup on pipes but this is actually dripping a thin brown liquid.  If I can get a good pic I will add that here.


----------

